# Do you think gaming is helping you with your mental illnesses?



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Do you associate it with something good or bad, in your own experience so far? Curious what you guys think, because I can't really decide myself.

Try to be extra honest with yourself and think about it for a sec before answering.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

I've been trying to mostly eliminate gaming from my life, as I used to have a video game addiction in my youth. I thought getting rid of games would stimulate other activities in my life and improve my social anxiety.

That theory hasn't worked out really. So I'm going back to playing video games.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

EggsBenedict said:


> I've been trying to mostly eliminate gaming from my life, as I used to have a video game addiction in my youth. I thought getting rid of games would stimulate other activities in my life and improve my social anxiety.
> 
> That theory hasn't worked out really. So I'm going back to playing video games.


Of course not, getting rid of something doesnt necesseraly bring something, it just removes one, you actually need to CHOOSE to do something. Choose to do it, mate.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Gaming helps with anxiety and depression. There have been studies that prove this. Personally I've experienced it too. 



Just don't get addicted to it.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Obviously it didn't help against my social anxiety.
It was simply the most immediate, immersive, fun way to fill the emotional needs of a life without meaningful social interactions. Although it probably saved me from severe depression, because one way or another kept me busy and mentally engaged for years. I still enjoy gaming, but I don't find it fulfilling as before, probably because I have a better idea of what I am missing out in real life.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

gaming has been part of my life ever since I was 5. I cannot just get rid of it, rather I try to make it all balance.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

I can only comment on how I think it has affected my SA, and I can't say it's had much of an impact either way really.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

I think it can help in some ways, for example playing Garry's Mod with a microphone on was good practice for opening up and speaking to other people. Thanks to that I'm a little less anxious speaking online now.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I haven't really played video games in weeks, maybe that's why I've been feeling so down lately. One major problem I have is the lack of time to play anymore. I can really only do it on my days off and even then with my current living situation I still don't have time for myself. It definitely keeps my mind off things and when I troll people online I feel so alive. When I game with friends it's even more effective. My old best friend and I used to play Battlefield 3 daily and we were always the MVPs every match. I haven't done that in a long time, I still play Battlefield 3 on PS3 and while it is very fun it's just not the same without my friend.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

It exacerbates my mental illness.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Games are therapeutic for me. I can't say anything negative about gaming. I've only managed to improve myself through gaming. It's been a very healthy hobby to have in moderation. '


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tomatmacka said:


> Do you associate it with something good or bad, in your own experience so far? Curious what you guys think, because I can't really decide myself.
> 
> Try to be extra honest with yourself and think about it for a sec before answering.


No, I don't think it's good. It is just like any other distraction like drugs, etc. for people like us. For normal people, it's just negligible. I little bit of it I'm sure is fine, but don't use it as a way to distract yourself from life.

Personally, I really like gaming, but over the years, it's become harder to enjoy. This is because I always get this feeling that I'm wasting my time when I do it.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Gaming helps me relax and takes my mind off troubling things in life. Competitive gaming, on the other hand, is a totally different story. I love being competitive I love playing fighting games such as Smash, I like PokemonOCG, and other competitive games, but I have to admit they aren't good for my mental health. Everytime I lose a match, I usually beat myself up pretty bad. I always feel like a pathetic stupid loser. If I want to stop this self-inflicted abuse all I have to do drop competitive gaming, and I have from time to time, but I can't do it forever. I love being competitive, and I love showing people what I'm capable of.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm not a social gamer so in the sense of making friends and such it's not a factor. Gaming can be good to unwind though I also get really frustrated sometimes.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Nanosupport8 said:


> Gaming helps me relax and takes my mind off troubling things in life. Competitive gaming, on the other hand, is a totally different story. I love being competitive I love playing fighting games such as Smash, I like PokemonOCG, and other competitive games, but I have to admit they aren't good for my mental health. Everytime I lose a match, I usually beat myself up pretty bad. I always feel like a pathetic stupid loser. If I want to stop this self-inflicted abuse all I have to do drop competitive gaming, and I have from time to time, but I can't do it forever. I love being competitive, and I love showing people what I'm capable of.


I felt this way about StarCraft 2. I stopped playing it because it was deepening my anxiety.

I used to love that game. I was terrible at it, then I started thinking I was better when I moved up the ranks. Then the meta started changing and I realized how terrible I really was when I was getting pounded by Bronze Leaguers. Then I started beating myself up. That problem was exasperated when I was getting trash talked left and right for sucking.

It's too bad. I only felt any sense of fun when I was "winning". Otherwise, I felt the same way I do when I lose with girls in real life.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Im addicted to it but I only play 2-3 hours a day. It doesnt do anything for SA but it helps with general anxiety and uplifts my mood which is great. I use it as a method to cope with negativity.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Suchness said:


> Im addicted to it but I only play 2-3 hours a day. It doesnt do anything for SA but it helps with general anxiety and uplifts my mood which is great. I use it as a method to cope with negativity.


lol only 2-3 hours? it sounds like you have it under control. lol I fell asleep last night with my Wii U gamepad playing Kirby.. I think I have a problem..:grin2:


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Nekobasu said:


> lol only 2-3 hours? it sounds like you have it under control. lol I fell asleep last night with my Wii U gamepad playing Kirby.. I think I have a problem..:grin2:


The thing is I need to play everyday, I don't feel right without it.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Gaming has been nothing but good for me. I don't really think it's had any negative effects on my life. If anything it's improved my mental health.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

It depends on the game and the internet connection. A bad combination of the two can definitely create mental illness.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

As well as other things, gaming had a roll in both causing me depression, but it also helped clear the depression up.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

It's a nice distraction when I can get into it, but usually I end up procrastinating and worrying that I'll be wasting too much time if I start playing a game.


Then I just waste that time anyway doing lots of smaller things like watching youtube, or reading wikipedia articles about the history of early farming in the middle east, or about the last millitary campaign of Liechtenstein, in which they sent 80 men to war and 81 came home because they made a friend in Italy. 

But if I can get past that, playing a game is pretty good at keeping my mind off things.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Red October said:


> It's a nice distraction when I can get into it, but usually I end up procrastinating and worrying that I'll be wasting too much time if I start playing a game.
> 
> Then I just waste that time anyway doing lots of smaller things like watching youtube, or reading wikipedia articles about the history of early farming in the middle east, or about the last millitary campaign of Liechtenstein, in which they sent 80 men to war and 81 came home because they made a friend in Italy.
> 
> But if I can get past that, playing a game is pretty good at keeping my mind off things.


What was early farming in the Middle East like?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Suchness said:


> What was early farming in the Middle East like?


Very hard from what I gather, though it's interesting to learn about how complex the organisation of it all was, considering it was something like 12,000 years ago, before there were many domesticated animals to help with the work and only very basic tools were available.

They built communally owned granaries on raised platforms to protect the grain from rodents and other animals, and built in systems of below-floor ventilation to let air circulate and dry everything out for long term storage.

They had a surprisingly wide variety in their diets too, I can't remember everything, but they grew many types of grains, vegetables, fruits, nuts, and they still hunted and fished. They probably lived better lives than a lot of the peasants/serfs/etc. of later ages.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Red October said:


> Very hard from what I gather, though it's interesting to learn about how complex the organisation of it all was, considering it was something like 12,000 years ago, before there were many domesticated animals to help with the work and only very basic tools were available.
> 
> They built communally owned granaries on raised platforms to protect the grain from rodents and other animals, and built in systems of below-floor ventilation to let air circulate and dry everything out for long term storage.
> 
> They had a surprisingly wide variety in their diets too, I can't remember everything, but they grew many types of grains, vegetables, fruits, nuts, and they still hunted and fished. They probably lived better lives than a lot of the peasants/serfs/etc. of later ages.


You reckon they had any fast food back then?


----------



## sophiewilson0191 (May 30, 2018)

It depend on the game.
For anti-depression game choose some casual games that is fun and time killer.
Or a game that you can have lots of online friends to chat while playing. Try several games.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think it does much either way. Most of the positives and negatives it seems to produce don't transfer well away from the game. However, it can be quite a time sink, and take me away from attempting to improve myself, work on my issues, or do something constructive.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Synaps3 said:


> No, I don't think it's good. It is just like any other distraction like drugs, etc. for people like us. For normal people, it's just negligible. I little bit of it I'm sure is fine, but don't use it as a way to distract yourself from life.
> 
> Personally, I really like gaming, but over the years, it's become harder to enjoy. This is because I always get this feeling that I'm wasting my time when I do it.


I used to feel that too, but I've come to the conclusion that it's because games are becoming microtransactions grind fest that put making us fork over cash over fun.

When I play something like a WRPG or even a classic horror title, I feel better because it helps me escape.

I guess I would say it neither hurts or helps since I couldn't game for 3+ years and it didn't make much of a difference. But I honestly doubt I'd still be alive without gaming.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Suchness said:


> You reckon they had any fast food back then?


Only if the animals get wind of what's going down before slaughter time :b


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, it's the only place where I'm making some money. OMFG! It doesn't help at all in real life otherwise, you're right baby.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SwtSurrender said:


> Yeah, it's the only place where I'm making some money. OMFG! It doesn't help at all in real life otherwise, you're right baby.


Are you streaming?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Are you streaming?


No I don't stream or pose for nudes. I mean I make money in the game for the game not real life money. Jesus people! Streaming is a thing? Who cares! I'm not interested because it will make me feel guilty. I'll have to die or take antidepressants before I allow myself to make real life money. I can't believe people who work, how do they do it? How should I do it? I feel guilty! Should I feel okay? Whatever, no one cares. **** everyone!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SwtSurrender said:


> No I don't stream or pose for nudes. I mean I make money in the game for the game not real life money. Jesus people! Streaming is a thing? Who cares! I'm not interested because it will make me feel guilty. I'll have to die or take antidepressants before I allow myself to make real life money. I can't believe people who work, how do they do it? How should I do it? I feel guilty! Should I feel okay? Whatever, no one cares. **** everyone!


I meant game streaming. Yeah, it's a thing and you can make good money from it.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Doesn't help at all makes things worse. Sucks up my time when I could be doing something productive. Maybe If I used my mic more often it would help with socializing with strangers idk tho. I'm hoping to stop gaming by the end of this year at the very least online games. Single player games I'm fine with restricting my time spent on them I actually rarely finish them, but online games I can be there for 5+ hours a day. Overall I have fun playing them but I get depressed after I'm done because of the wasted time.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Over indulging in escapism is definitely helping..... not really.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have great gear in games and wear rags in real life. What do you think?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I have great gear in games and wear rags in real life. What do you think?


I think maybe you should change it around. Great gear in life, rags in games. See how you like them apples.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Suchness said:


> I think maybe you should change it around. Great gear in life, rags in games. See how you like them apples.


Hobo build in game? Could work out maybe.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Hobo build in game? Could work out maybe.


Hobo build might be OP.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

no not helping at all... and is partly due to most new multiplayer games being inly online multiplayer.. i really dont like those... make me feel even more awkward and lonely talking to a headset alone in my room... i miss the good times i had before, never had that many friends.. but the 3 or four i had... we played games sometimes and it was fun seeng everyone's reaction if they were winning or losing....

now i mostly play single player games and i know im going to get burned for this.. but mostly like JRPGS.... i like the Hyperdimension Neptunia series.... and from that my two favorites are Neptune and Noire... one overly friendly yet a bit lazy protagonist, and Noire the workaholic of the bunch, often teased by neptune for being loner...
or rythm games like Project diva or rockband and like romantic visual novels...... those are the games i play most of the time now....

but no they era not helping.. sometimes i even have to stop playing since ti start to feel lonely and sad...
they remind me of stuff im missing in my life


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Suchness said:


> Hobo build might be OP.


Donation clothes +2 to all skills per Item and an extra +3 for wearing the whole set.
Trashcan shield +75 to all resists
And we wield a shopping cart, which does extra Phys % damage per hit.

Should take us to end game depending on how we spec on the skill tree.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Donation clothes +2 to all skills per Item and an extra +3 for wearing the whole set.
> Trashcan shield +75 to all resists
> And we wield a shopping cart, which does extra Phys % damage per hit.
> 
> Should take us to end game depending on how we spec on the skill tree.


That trashcan shield sounds good.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It frustrates me, because I'm prone to having tremors in my hands from medication. Which is horrible for the main game I play these days.


----------



## Zofii (Jun 19, 2018)

I do play games when I'm irritated or have to kill time, it can help me calm down


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I realised that gaming was making my anxiety MUCH WORSE. The reason being that I always felt that I was spending my time on something which was doing nothing to help me move forward and achieve something in life because I wasn't learning any relevant skills or doing something that produced something tangible. Once I decided to fill my time with hobbies such as photography my mood did a 180 almost overnight and I go to bed feeling happier more often than not.


----------



## Zofii (Jun 19, 2018)

AussiePea said:


> I realised that gaming was making my anxiety MUCH WORSE. The reason being that I always felt that I was spending my time on something which was doing nothing to help me move forward and achieve something in life because I wasn't learning any relevant skills or doing something that produced something tangible. Once I decided to fill my time with hobbies such as photography my mood did a 180 almost overnight and I go to bed feeling happier more often than not.


I do feel slot better when I'm doing my other hobbies to like you photography, jewerly making, painting and so on.


----------



## hobocollector (Jun 17, 2018)

In most of the articles the I've read;they say,''MMORPG players had significantly higher mental disorders scale scores than non-players''.
I can understand why it is causing so much stress.However I don't think all games are same.Skyrim is not like the Counter-Strike.
Fallout is not like Dota,League of Legends,World of Warcraft.I think computer or video games are one of the art forms.Its game design, narrative,lore...
But it can be addictive by overshoot.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A few hours a week shouldnt be a problem for most people.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Thanks for all the answers, I'm taking a break from gaming and my goal is to do the 90-days detox and then decide what to do about gaming overall. I'm currently on my 5 or 6 day. Feels good so far and I'm staying optimistic. Starting to take care of myself for once and even working on losing weight.

If you're unsure if you need a break or not from it, try a month or two and see how you react to it. My longest time without gaming was about a month and I plan to beat that. 

Happy gaming or happy no gaming to y'all.


----------



## hobocollector (Jun 17, 2018)

Tomatmacka said:


> If you're unsure if you need a break or not from it, try a month or two and see how you react to it. My longest time without gaming was about a month and I plan to beat that.
> 
> Happy gaming or happy no gaming to y'all.


I am an illustrator and a game developer.I rarely play games.Just analyzing for the art.I think you could be better if you change your view of games.Don't look it as a battle that you have to win or lose(I think this is the starting point of stress),think it as an art so beautiful that does not need to be annihilated over a night.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

hobocollector said:


> I am an illustrator and a game developer.I rarely play games.Just analyzing for the art.I think you could be better if you change your view of games.Don't look it as a battle that you have to win or lose(I think this is the starting point of stress),think it as an art so beautiful that does not need to be annihilated over a night.


If I get interested in the future, then I'll give it a fair chance. For now, I have few reasons to stay with gaming when I stop caring about my hygiene and daily life. Not worth the price. I've thought about this for more than a year so this is nothing impulsive of me. I'm glad that I finally made up my mind about what to do. I couldn't moderate gaming without it getting on my nerves so I did the only sensible thing. Thankful for you consideration. Have nothing against gaming, I just can't play it myself for now.


----------



## hobocollector (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh,I am so sorry,I understand.Take care of yourself.I hope you will get over this and have a awsome life.Wishing you the best.


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

Gaming for me is used as a crutch to avoid my life struggles. So no it's devastating me!


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

hobocollector said:


> Oh,I am so sorry,I understand.Take care of yourself.I hope you will get over this and have a awsome life.Wishing you the best.


You too, wishing you better than best.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Hate It Or Love It said:


> Gaming for me is used as a crutch to avoid my life struggles. So no it's devastating me!


It sucks but nice when you know of the problem.


----------



## Gregg Mc Farlane (Jun 19, 2018)

Tomatmacka said:


> Do you associate it with something good or bad, in your own experience so far? Curious what you guys think, because I can't really decide myself.
> 
> Try to be extra honest with yourself and think about it for a sec before answering.


80% (Console Gaming) has helped me with my Anxiety & Depression over the years. Just not that Online pvp Garbage portion because that Causes Stress & Anxiety, between Trolls or Cyberbully's. I mean actual SP Gaming, if it was not for gaming I would have never coped with things as a kid/teen or met some cool online friends from around the world like, Germany, Australia, UK, because I don't go out and it also gives me some peace exploring worlds or having virtual family's. (Just my Experience, coping with Issues).

Now Online games can be very addictive and lead to self destructive habits. One day I moved from paying casually or relaxing 1-2 Hours of play to an online game called World of Warcraft. I played that game like 8 hours *Cough 14* a day, for 6 years... on a console I played only 1-2 Hours or newer Consoles about 4 1/2. I wasted 7 years of my life and never got anything for it.

I say if it's just for fun or to Unwind, go for it but avoid Online based Games.
But that's just my two cents and experience, take it as you will. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Gregg Mc Farlane (Jun 19, 2018)

Hate It Or Love It said:


> Gaming for me is used as a crutch to avoid my life struggles. So no it's devastating me!


I used to be there, back the what I now call the Dark Times... of WoW.
I ended up having to regulate myself, and get a hobby that involved something other than sitting on my *** all day playing. It's a step in the right direction, at least for me.

I hope you can get past it, maybe you can think of something you can do you love that don't involve it.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Gregg Mc Farlane said:


> 80% (Console Gaming) has helped me with my Anxiety & Depression over the years. Just not that Online pvp Garbage portion because that Causes Stress & Anxiety, between Trolls or Cyberbully's. I mean actual SP Gaming, if it was not for gaming I would have never coped with things as a kid/teen or met some cool online friends from around the world like, Germany, Australia, UK, because I don't go out and it also gives me some peace exploring worlds or having virtual family's. (Just my Experience, coping with Issues).
> 
> Now Online games can be very addictive and lead to self destructive habits. One day I moved from paying casually or relaxing 1-2 Hours of play to an online game called World of Warcraft. I played that game like 8 hours *Cough 14* a day, for 6 years... on a console I played only 1-2 Hours or newer Consoles about 4 1/2. I wasted 7 years of my life and never got anything for it.
> 
> ...


I'll do my 90 days first and then I promise to think about it. See how I feel, if I find gaming entertaining.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't play anymore, it's been like about 3 months without. It's like when you try to quit smoking or any other temptation or bad habit. I didn't have any plans to quit but now I'm like **** it, I've got better things to do with what little money I do have than keep membership and staying in my room on the computer. Sure I feel more depression but that's just me not giving in to the instant gratification of gaming. I've got other things to do. Wow I'm finally growing up. **** you RuneScape.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hate It Or Love It said:


> Gaming for me is used as a crutch to avoid my life struggles. So no it's devastating me!


this. games have gotten really boring to me. i still relapse sometimes though. they give me a feeling of safety and dread at the same time.


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

SwtSurrender said:


> I don't play anymore, it's been like about 3 months without. It's like when you try to quit smoking or any other temptation or bad habit. I didn't have any plans to quit but now I'm like **** it, I've got better things to do with what little money I do have than keep membership and staying in my room on the computer. Sure I feel more depression but that's just me not giving in to the instant gratification of gaming. I've got other things to do. Wow I'm finally growing up. **** you RuneScape.


Well, I do hope you realize that free MMORPG are free not without a reason.

I'm too tired to make a proper explanation, so I'll just say that if you really think that you can use gaming or the abolishment of it to prove to yourself that you're "finally growing up", then you have a loooooong way to reach that "growing up". Think bigger.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Kanarko said:


> Well, I do hope you realize that free MMORPG aren't free without a reason.
> 
> I'm too tired to make a proper explanation, so I'll just say that if you really think that you can use gaming or the abolishment of it to prove to yourself that you're "finally growing up", then you have a loooooong way to reach that "growing up". Think bigger.


Lol, my bad.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

At times video games have helped distract me from the worst parts of it actually.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

They're fun and a good distraction, providing you can be disciplined and limit your time with them then I don't see too much of a problem.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Negatively.

Lmao


Less now than before, but holy hell...

A lot of people don't actually even realize how much it affects their lives.


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

Depends on the kind of games you play really.
I've known some people who just turned into super competitive morons with some games, yet I play others myself.

Two particular games (one a trilogy of them) have a lot of meaning for me personally. Both have helped me through a very tough time recently. Some people think all games such as 'Big Shooty Game 7', but that's like thinking all magazines are about fashion or all books about Harry Potter or something.

The two games I mentioned were story driven games. If you think about it, they're just like movies just much more interactive.
One being very choice based which included friendships / relationships that grew over the trilogy. Kind of filled a space that was missing if you will and helped me out.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@Kanarko Like I said, I haven't played RuneScape for 3 months which means I haven't even played it freely. I know it's free to play as well but I haven't, so technically in my own personal life I think I am growing up. I wasn't trying to be mean and call you all babies for still playing games. I am talking about myself here not generally overall including everybody. One thing I need to do is stop coming here then I'll really grow up. Again, I am referring to myself not to you and everyone here. Why do you take everything so seriously?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah kanarko.


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

SwtSurrender said:


> @Kanarko Like I said, I haven't played RuneScape for 3 months which means I haven't even played it freely. I know it's free to play as well but I haven't, so technically in my own personal life I think I am growing up. I wasn't trying to be mean and call you all babies for still playing games. I am talking about myself here not generally overall including everybody. One thing I need to do is stop coming here then I'll really grow up. Again, I am referring to myself not to you and everyone here. Why do you take everything so seriously?


"I hate literature. Though, the only literature I read is New York Times!! I still hate it and I am addicted to it! I know it's not really literature and this is only my own personal life, I am growing up! I won't read New York times again, all literature sucks. But I'm not trying to be mean, even though I spat nonsense without even knowing what literature has to offer. I am still going to say it, this is my own life - my nonsense - so shut up and listen! 
Yes... I really do spat nonsense and I know zero of what I am talking about... Then I will stop coming here so that I won't have to face the ridiculous things I say... that is when I will truly grow up!!!!"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Well back in the day it gave me something else to do instead of.......😫🔫.... so that was a bonus I suppose depending on your personal opinion. Good old escapism 👍😰


----------



## TheGirlWithRats (Nov 8, 2018)

They do make me feel better when I'm playing them. When I'm lonely/angry/sad, playing games for a bit helps me forget and escape from reality for a little while. Plus, when playing something like Outlast, I can think to myself "Hey, life could be worse. At least you're not running through an asylum with a bunch of homicidal naked dudes after you."

Looking at the big picture though, I tend to focus so much on these games that I don't challenge myself by facing the anxiety like I should. So I guess it's a mix of good and bad for me.


----------



## Gabriel Layne Staley (Aug 27, 2018)

Outlast was fun.


I don't know if it's helping me, but it's my hobby and I don't know what I would be doing if I wasn't playing games. Dating maybe? I don't know.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Yes and no. It's my happy place visiting different worlds but at the same time I guess it can make me more isolated.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Sometimes I consider suicide as a valid option to fix all my problems. Then I remember that the Resident Evil 2 remake is coming out in January so I need to hold on at least that long.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I use it heavily as escapism before and after SA-induced traumatic experiences. Without it, and only internet, I could still cope, but suboptimally during particularly stressful times, since I don't know anything I could read or watch that is as distracting as a competitive game. Without either games or internet, I'd eventually collapse of stress. Also I'd be denied 2 out of 3 reasons I care to go on living.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I had a really good Terarria game, dunno if anyones heard of it, but anyways that was a really fun distraction from reality. Too bad it crashed and now i sit around doing nothing again lol. I've kind of lost my interest in gaming over time, i guess i just did so much of it in my teens. I'll still enjoy a game every now and then but i guess my focus is more on the outside world now.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I use to play games more back then, especially some of the MMOs, knowing you're surrounded by other live people, so you don't feel like you're just playing and staring at the screen by yourself. Escapism is a good way to take a break from your real world worries. But the past several years, I think I even had a hard time doing so. When I do, my escapisms are being distracted and overwhelmed by my real world worries. So I no longer even have the motivation and mood to play games for a while now because of that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

CloudChaser said:


> Sometimes I consider suicide as a valid option to fix all my problems. Then I remember that the Resident Evil 2 remake is coming out in January so I need to hold on at least that long.


It looks incredible so far. Ive always hated Resident Evil 4 and then on, but the way they are getting back to the creepy zombie route with this RE2 remake, I think Capcom might gain a lot of redeeming points with this series, like they did with the RE1 remake. Unless you have to pay to see the real ending or to play as Hunk.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

sad1231234 said:


> I had a really good Terarria game, dunno if anyones heard of it, but anyways that was a really fun distraction from reality. Too bad it crashed and now i sit around doing nothing again lol. I've kind of lost my interest in gaming over time, i guess i just did so much of it in my teens. I'll still enjoy a game every now and then but i guess my focus is more on the outside world now.


The outside world is a whole other kind of game, lots of fun to be had.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Suchness said:


> The outside world is a whole other kind of game, lots of fun to be had.


Only problem is im way behind everyone else in that game lol. They're all high level pro's with top tier gear etc and i'm in the lonely little training arena/barracks with no one else in sight haha XD


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

sad1231234 said:


> Only problem is im way behind everyone else in that game lol. They're all high level pro's with top tier gear etc and i'm in the lonely little training arena/barracks with no one else in sight haha XD


Everyone has a unique journey and this is a part of yours so make the most of it.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Suchness said:


> Everyone has a unique journey and this is a part of yours so make the most of it.


Appreciate the motivational advice but really psychological constructs dont help when my whole lifespan has been a hideous waste, the extent of which goes beyond grief or absurdity.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't see it as something negative now, but I could if I spent too much time on it before. Spending the whole day just gaming makes me feel depressed, but I don't have the time or the want to do that anymore.


I also think it has helped me during some difficult times. Not helpful with anxiety, but maybe with depression since progressing through a story in a game made me focus on that and not negative thoughts and things that I couldn't do. I was also active in Facebook groups which made me, kind of, feel like I was a part of a community.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

I can game for hours and can't really enjoy it now. the thoughts that I could be doing something productive in that time always haunts me while I'm playing and then when I force myself to finally stop the despair and regret of all the time wasted haunt me. It could be also because thats all I did. I haven't gamed for months now but my brother is planning to buy God of war next week so I guess there's no choice but to break the streak


----------

